# Kexec-enabled TWRP?



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone hear anything about this?


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

+1 Inquiring minds would like to know


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Someone posted on their github (I think?) asking them. They said they do not own the device but needed someone with knowledge to do some testing or something. Then they could submit a patch.

I posted the link on my twitter. I'll find it here in a second...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Here ya go:

https://github.com/TeamWin/Team-Win-Recovery-Project/issues/28#issuecomment-7694964

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeup, that was me. I wish I could be more help. Hopefully, Rootz, Twitter, etc, will make people more aware as I don't think anyone really pays it that much mind right now.


----------

